# Vintage Automobile Ads from Back In The Day



## SeaBreeze (Dec 7, 2014)

Some cool old car ads I had in my album.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 8, 2014)

I have some in my album too, SB.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 8, 2014)

Sweet Pappy!


----------



## Pappy (Dec 8, 2014)

The green and white one is a Crosley wagon and the last one a Kaiser. My buddy had a Kaiser and it was a chick magnet. layful:


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Dec 8, 2014)

My grandfolks had a '49 DeSoto.  It had what was called a "Fluid Drive".  This was the forerunner of an automatic transmission.  You would put it in the forward gear, get up to about 20 mph, and let off the accelerator.  Then, it would automatically shift from low to high.  The weight of that thing was like driving an Army tank!!!

A police department just north of us got '58 Edsels as patrol cars.  Those had pushbutton shifters in the center of the steering wheel.  If the officer got too agressive pushing the "R" button to make a turnaround, the button would fall down inside the steering column.  The car was then stuck in reverse until the local Ford/Edsel dealer could fix it.  More than once, officers were seen backing down block after block of street to the garage... with red lights on.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 9, 2014)

Vintage cars found on French farm...http://www.boredpanda.com/treasure-vintage-old-classic-cars-france-roger-baillon/


----------



## kcvet (Dec 9, 2014)

better N sex


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 5, 2016)

Classic muscle cars from back in the day. http://listverse.com/2009/08/15/10-classic-american-muscle-cars/


----------



## Falcon (Apr 5, 2016)

We used to call those Studebakers  "Pencil Sharpeners".


----------



## Manatee (Apr 5, 2016)

My grandfather had a model A Ford.  When he died my cousin got it, I wasn't old enough to drive.


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 5, 2016)

kcvet,






The brother of a high school friend of my sister's had a blue convertible.  Cool car coming home from a church softball game on a summer night!

I was raised on another GM brand:


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 8, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Classic muscle cars from back in the day. http://listverse.com/2009/08/15/10-classic-american-muscle-cars/




2 of my favorites. Had one of each


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 8, 2016)

Beautiful SquattingDog!   My husband used to race before we got together, he had a '71 Cuda, 440, 6pk. and a '69 Roadrunner, 383.


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## squatting dog (Apr 9, 2016)

sweet cars SB love the red lines on the runner. looks like the cuda's under the ell, that's cool too. great times then. (sigh) my road runner cost a whopping 2500 new off the showroom floor.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 26, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (May 27, 2017)




----------

